# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week???



## vintage2wheel (Aug 18, 2013)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes parts and history did we find this week. 

A Freind sent me a 1939 American flyer ID card 

And I'm picking up another fender bomb tomorrow. Pics later

Post some pics and show us why you found


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Aug 18, 2013)

*57 Jaguar*

All there.


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 18, 2013)

That is a beauty,congrats . I am new to Schwinns,I hope to find a gem like that one day.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 18, 2013)

Picked up this 60's Schwinn exercise bicycle for 15 bucks off craigslist today and everything is in great shape.
Nothing special, but led by the seat (I believe was used on late phantoms), I saw 100 bucks profit in parts and made the 15 minute drive.
Cool rubber triangular pedals that might look good on a rat rod or a beach cruiser to ride barefoot.
Chris


----------



## spoker (Aug 18, 2013)

*sound fishey?*

mad e a deal for a newer 7 speed boys schwinn for $60.00 or less,needs some adjustments,guy said he was goin out at 630 pm it was 6 pm said ill coms get it at 9 am sat morning,guy has 3 bikes in his basement,somtime between my pickup time it got stoleden but they left the other 2 bikes,gave him my number the night b4 so if anything came up to call me so i didnt waste a trip,when i called sat morning to let him know i was comming i got voice mail,got there ,he is sitting on front steps and gave me the phony sad tale,cost me a ten spot in fuel and about 2 hrs time,he has a suprize comming cause everything comes around,heh heh,young and dumb


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 18, 2013)

I scored a Mead rack for my '35-6 Mead motorbike build and a set of pre war wheels

and dated Morrow hub + super hard-to-find double diamond fenders with killer braces

and all the Ranger decals from cool CABErs....


----------



## jd56 (Aug 19, 2013)

Another fender bomb?
That makes how many now?
Those alone can be your retirement fund.....right?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 19, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Picked up this 60's Schwinn exercise bicycle for 15 bucks off craigslist today and everything is in great shape.
> Nothing special, but led by the seat (I believe was used on late phantoms), I saw 100 bucks profit in parts and made the 15 minute drive.
> Cool rubber triangular pedals that might look good on a rat rod or a beach cruiser to ride barefoot.
> Chris
> View attachment 109540




I just realized this exerciser bicycle has the rare double duty fork...cha ching baby!
Chris


----------



## spoker (Aug 19, 2013)

what are double diamond fenders?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 19, 2013)

spoker said:


> what are double diamond fenders?




Just Schwinn fenders that went on a 35 Schwinn double diamond frame. 35 only


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 21, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Another fender bomb?
> That makes how many now?
> Those alone can be your retirement fund.....right?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Just 2. In the case and one on a bike


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------

